
Techniques for Distributed TensorFlow - jamesblonde
https://www.oreilly.com/ideas/distributed-tensorflow
======
hopsworks
Disclaimer: developer of Hops. This blog basically argues that systems like
Horovod (Ring AllReduce) are architecturally superior to Parameter Server
models (like TensorFlowOnSpark).

